# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Vitasol PLus Tafarm

## Theodor77

Καλησπερα , χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολα τα μελη του forum .
Σημερα αγορασα μια πολυβιταμινη τις Tafarm  που λεγετε Vitasol Plus .
Την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις  ? 
Η εχει ακουσει κανεις κατι  για αυτη αν ειναι καλη ?

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου δεν την γνωριζω αλλα θα μπορουσα να σου για πια περιοδο απευθυνεται αν μου ανεφερες τα συστατικα της

----------


## χρηστος

αυτές είναι οι βιταμίνες 

κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά

----------


## jk21

ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο οχι ομως ακριβως ιδιο με την κατηγορια των mutavit , eb 12 chevita  ,grow more plus  (ποιο κοντα στο τελευταιο σε συσταση mg αλλα χωρις τα προβιοτικα του grow more )  .ειναι πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα μαζι (μεθειονινη ,λυσινη αλλα και κυστεινη -βασικη στη δομη των φτερων - τρυπτοφανη κλπ ενω αλλα εχουν μονο μεθειονινη λυσινη εκτος απο το nekton s που εχει 18 αμινοξεα  ) ,αρα κανει και για την πτεροροια ,εχει βιταμινη Κ που ειναι αιμοστατικη ( το μουταβιτ δεν εχει βιτ κ  ,αλλα εχει μεταλλικα στοιχεια που αυτο δεν εχει ,οπως δεν εχει και το eb 12  ) .το μουταβιτ και το eb 12  εχουν  χολινη  (καλη για το συκωτι ) που αυτο δεν εχει  

ειναι σαν σκευασμα πιο πυκνο σε καποιες βιταμινες σε σχεση με αυτα που ειναι για μικρα πουλια ,γιατι προοριζεται για κοτες .θελει λοιπον προσοχη στην αραιωση αν διαλυεται σε λιγοτερο νερο απο το λιτρο .οσο μειωνεται το νερο πρεπει να μειωνεται ακριβως και τα ml του προιοντος για να μην υπαρξει προβλημα με την βιτ α και την βιτ D  υπερδοσολογιας !!!! σαν βιταμινη ε εχει αλλα εχει στα επιπεδα πχ του optibreed  και στην προετοιμασια μπορει να χορηγηθει σκετη με σεληνιο επιπλεον εκτος αν χορηγει καποιος (ακομα καλυτερα ) σιτελαιο και βραζιλιανικο φυστικι μεσω αυγοτροφης για βιτ ε και σεληνιο αντιστοιχα

----------


## Theodor77

Ναι χρηστο αυτη ειναι .
Τη εδωσα σημερα στα καναρινια μου .
Η δοσολογια που εβαλα ειναι 0,3 ml στο 1 Lt. 
Βασικα πρωτη φορα παιρνω βιταμινες για τα καναρινια μου , και οταν πηγα  αρχικα ζητησα στις multiVit τις bogena , αλλα  ο τυπος  και μου λεει  αυτες εχω μονο (αυτες που πηρα δηλαδη ) .

----------


## jk21

η αναγραφη στο σκευασμα ειναι σαφης 5 ml στο λιτρο .δεν πινουν το ιδιο νερο κοτες και καναρινια  για να βαλεις πολυ λιγοτερο απο οσο λεει .αν δεν θες να δινεις ακριβως οσο λεει ,δωσε 3 ml στο λιτρο  .οχι 0,3

----------


## Theodor77

Μηπος μπερδευεσαι Δημητρη ?
Η ετικετα γραφει  5 ml  σε 10  Lt νερο .
Κανονικα  αν ητανε κοτα θα επρεπε να βαλω 0.5 ml  σε 1 λιτρο , αλλα δεδομενου οτι ειναι καναρινι ειπα να βαλω λιγο το μισο απο  την σωστη αναλογια δεδομενου οτι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο καλο ειναι αυτο για τα καναρινια 0,25-0,30 ml  σε 1 λιτρο νερο .

----------


## xXx

το μισό για ποιο λόγο??με τη δική σου λογική τότε το καναρίνι που είναι 22γρ θα έπρεπε να είναι το μισό του βάρους της κότας...δλδ η κότα να είναι 44 γρ...αυτό πώς σου φαίνεται?...πρέπει να χεις υπόψιν σου και το ότι ένα καναρίνι πίνει μικρότερες ποσότητες νερού από ότι η κότα Teo

----------


## Theodor77

Δηλαδη Billy  να βαλω κανονικα την δοση που  πρεπει ?
0,5 ml /1 Lt  ?

----------


## xXx

ναι βάλε την ίδια δόση Teo 0,5ml στο 1lt νερό

----------


## jk21

τεραστια γκαφα ολκης που ευτυχως την ειδατε πριν παρω πουλακια στο λαιμο μου .κακη παρατηρηση στη φωτο .ενα μεγαλο ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ !!!

στα υπολοιπα συμφωνω με το βασιλη

----------


## panos70

Καλο ειναι εκτος κι αν δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε οπως ο φιλος να δινουμε σκευασματα (βιταμινες -φαρμακα-αποπαρασιτωση ) που απευθυνονται σε καναρινια,για να μην ξεφυγουμε η εχουμε δυσαρεστες συνεπειες απο υπερβολικη δοση.

----------


## Theodor77

Καλημερα .
Πολυ σωστος ο Πανος , αλλα μερικες φορες αναγκαζεσε να παρεις κατι αλλο  , αφου πρωτα δεν εχεις βρει  απο πουθενα κοντα σου αυτο που ζητας .
Στο μερος που ειμαι τωρα εχει 2   μαγαζια που πουλαει τροφη   και τα σχετικα .
Στον  ενα που πηγα και πρωτα εχτες  του λεω  εχεις υδατοδιαλιτη πολυβιταμινη  για καναρινια και με κοιτουσε λες και τον μιλουσα για κανα ufo
Η απαντηση του: δεν ξερω τι ακριβος κανει αυτο αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχω .

----------


## vag21

ανοιγεις ενα σωστο ενημερωμενο μαγαζι διπλα τους και παιρνεις ολο τα πακετο.

----------


## Theodor77

Αν και η δοσολογια λεει   για 5 μερες και μετα αν χρειαστη  μετα απο 20 μερες ξανα , εγω αν το δινω   καθε βδομαδα για 1 μερα    θα υπαρχει θεμα  υπερβιταμινωσης η ακομα και δηλητηριασης  ?

----------


## jk21

αν το δινεις σε σωστη δοσολογια και δεν κανεις λαθος δεν εχεις προβλημα . θα σου ελεγα να το δινεις 2-3 μερες ανα μηνα ( καθε 10 μερες ) και στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης για εναν ολοκληρο μηνα πριν τα ενωσεις καθε 3 μερες .στην πτεροροια οταν θα εχουν ξεκινησει να ριχνουν αρκετα φτερα καθε 2 μερες για ενα 10ημερο (5 φορες ) .να προτασεις ομως τις φυσικες πηγες βιταμινων και να μην στηριζεσαι μονο σε αυτο .στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης δινε και γυρη και σιτελαιο αλλιως ενα σκευασμα σκετης βιταμινης ε με σεληνιο (σε μιση απο την προτεινομενη δοση ομως γιατι εχει και αυτο οχι σε εξτρα αλλα σε νορμαλ δοση ) θα ηταν καλο να προστεθει

----------

